# Vossen Dual Concave Audi S4 video Released



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

Check out our latest video featuring a square 19x10 Vossen CV3 setup on this clean Audi S4. We love the overall look of this Audi with it's supercharged 3.0-liter V6 pumping out 333 horsepower and 325 lb-ft of torque. Sleek and powerful!

Featured:

Audi S4
Vossen CV3 - Matte Silver Machined
F: 19x10 / R: 19x10

Click any photo to visit the full gallery!



19x10 All Around



Supercharged with AWD



Matte Silver Finish



Aggressive Drop




See the S4 in action!


----------

